# What Italian dishes would you like to learn how to cook??



## Rocklobster (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to get a bit of feedback from this wise bunch here, it you would be so kind.
I have been asked to be a guest Chef at a Restaurant which is running a series of Cooking Classes. As some of you probably know, I have had experience cooking in Italy, which is where I cut my teeth at the beginning of my career.  I have also been cooking Italian classics ever since. So, this is why I was asked. He is going with a different theme every week.

So, I need to come up with some dishes that I would think people would be interested in cooking. I would like to show a few techniques that they probably don't know, but not so complicated or impractical that they wouldn't go home and try themselves.  I want to make it interesting and have them take something away they can use.
 I should keep it down to a starter, main and dessert. Should I go with Classics? I would hate to do something that they all have done before. Or, should I go with some newer dishes, which will require a bit of research, I suppose.

If you were taking a class like this, what would you like to learn or take part in?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2012)

Most people seem to be familiar with the North American version of Italian cooking and not true Italian cooking.  If I was attending your presentation I would be interested in simple dishes using seafood, fresh vegetables, simple pasta dressings and simple fruit or cheese dessert.  I already am pretty familiar with red sauce and cheese or beans and greens type things.  If you had more time I would say a course on Italian baking and fresh pasta making but, that is probably too much for what you are talking about.  I hope you will practice your presentation on us when you get it put together.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 5, 2012)

Even though we have made potato gnocchi many times, we are always searching for those "light, airy clouds" we were exposed to in a local resturant. We certainly learned that baking the potatoes as opposed to boiling them, was a vast improvement. Also a sauce other than red or brown butter sage.

Craig


----------



## jabbur (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to learn more than tomato sauce and alfredo sauce.  It would be great to have more than that to serve with pasta.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 5, 2012)

Arancini

A proper rissotto

Gnocchi

Ravioli stuffed with something other than cheese/meat - maybe squash or lobster - and with a sauce other than red sauce.

Calamari - most folks only order it out & don't make it at home


----------



## Siegal (Feb 5, 2012)

I second the calamari. Cleaning those are scary.


----------



## merstar (Feb 5, 2012)

For dessert, I'd like to learn how to make Cannolis or Zeppoles.

For a main course. Shrimp Fra Diavolo or Ravioli with a variety of fillings and sauces.*



*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think showing how easy it really is to make fresh pasta would be a real enlightenment for students.

And the a nice sauce, not tomato based for their pasta.  Is this a lecture class or a hands on class?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know about Canada, but people in the US tend to be not as familiar with some of the northern Italian dishes, such as Osso Bucco, Gnocchi, and Risotto.

I think Risotto, in particular, is good to demonstrate because a lot of people  think it's difficult to make. And there are many variations, too.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. Good ones. I have to get things scheduled out so we can do this in a certain amount of time.  So I may go with something that can be made a la carte.  Not sure how much practical hands-on stuff I can actually get them to do. Gnocci is a good idea. Get them all rolling them out.  I was thinking some kind of Scallopini. Get them slicing, dicing, hammering, dredging, browning, deglasing and reducing. Still drawing a blank on dessert. I'm not much of a dessert maker. 

Still thinking....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 6, 2012)

biscotti, for sure.  i love biscotti but don't know a single person who makes her own....


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 6, 2012)

In general I think anything that isn't tomato based over pasta would be an eye opener.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

vitauta said:


> biscotti, for sure.  i love biscotti but don't know a single person who makes her own....



I think biscotti is a great idea, if it doesn't take too long. Then people could find out how great they are - that they don't have to be those tasteless, dried up things I usually find in cafés and restaurants.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks for the ideas. Good ones. I have to get things scheduled out so we can do this in a certain amount of time.  So I may go with something that can be made a la carte.  Not sure how much practical hands-on stuff I can actually get them to do. Gnocci is a good idea. Get them all rolling them out.  I was thinking some kind of Scallopini. Get them slicing, dicing, hammering, dredging, browning, deglasing and reducing. Still drawing a blank on dessert. I'm not much of a dessert maker.
> 
> Still thinking....



How long is the class?

I had a cooking class for couples.  Each group of 2 couples (10 couples) made a component of the meal.  Our team made the gnocchi, it took an hour to prepare the meal and an hour to eat!  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How long is the class?
> 
> I had a cooking class for couples.  Each group of 2 couples (10 couples) made a component of the meal.  Our team made the gnocchi, it took an hour to prepare the meal and an hour to eat!  It was a lot of fun.


Not sure. I have a bit of a meeting tomorrow. I should get the main questions answered then. I'm not even sure how many people he has coming, if he wants me to actually conduct or just assist with the itinerary and prep. I will let you know as soon as I find out. Thanks for the ideas, everybody. Keep em coming.....


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2012)

How about a semifreddo for dessert?


----------



## cara (Feb 6, 2012)

I rather think Pasta alfredo is something typical american?

what crosses my mind:
- carbonara.  A real carbonara, no cream, just eggs, bacon, onions and pecorino. So easy, so fast..
- Ragù alla bolognese. Takes probably to long, but everyone should know the taste of a real bolognese...
- Saltimbocca alla romana
- Osso buco milanese
- risotto
- Antipasti (Bruschetta, Bresaola, Prosciutto crudo, ....)
- minestrone
- Pesto (a la genovese, rosso, ...)
- panna cotta
- tiramisu
- zabaione

well... there would be so much more.... 
And now I'm hungry - wonder if there is enough time for a risotto....?


----------



## cara (Feb 6, 2012)

and don't forget the wines.. ;o)
and a Spritz as Aperetif and the grappa at the end... together with the double espresso..

hmm.. I think I have to go the Italy again...


----------



## vitauta (Feb 6, 2012)

i heartily support the tiramisu idea.  tiramisu is a delicious dessert that is widely embraced and enormously popular in a variety of settings.  it doesn't even require baking, yet many of us are hesitant to attempt making it on our own....


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 6, 2012)

Trippa alla Romana


----------



## dcgator (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnocchi are a great idea, scaloppini, milanese anything (steak, chicken or risotto), risotto for sure, and Sunday sauce or bolognese are a must, arancini, almond cookies (so easy to make yet so tasty), and some fish dish like baccala a la vesuviana.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 8, 2012)

I see a theme here.  Everyone is leading you away from pasta/cheese/tomato sauce.

We all (think) we know how to do that stuff.  It's the 'other' stuff that folks would like to learn.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Silversage said:


> I see a theme here.  Everyone is leading you away from pasta/cheese/tomato sauce.
> 
> We all (think) we know how to do that stuff.  It's the 'other' stuff that folks would like to learn.




My thought was too many people think tomato sauce over pasta, pizza, or alfredo as being "italian".  There are a lot of other options.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2012)

Arancini!   Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Silversage (Feb 9, 2012)

Arancini


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2012)

Silversage said:


> Arancini



rocklobster, please show us all how to make arancini so we can all die happy....


----------



## Merlot (Feb 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Arancini! Oh yeah!!!


 
Wow, I had forgotten all about those, I am definitely making some this weekend.  *drool*


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2012)

i would go with a couple of classics, like how to make pasta from scratch, then how to use it in a simple but critical dish like carbonara.

if you really want to teach italian, you need to teach the concept of it first: few ingredients, fresh ingredients, simple execution.

then you can do a regional dessert. there's so many to choose from. bomboloni aren't a bad idea.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i would go with a couple of classics, like how to make pasta from scratch, then how to use it in a simple but critical dish like carbonara.
> 
> if you really want to teach italian, you need to teach the concept of it first: few ingredients, fresh ingredients, simple execution.
> 
> then you can do a regional dessert. there's so many to choose from. bomboloni aren't a bad idea.



the italians have simple desserts.  that are simply, utterly, delicious....


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow!  Great discussion, everybody. I have been given a bit more info on the format. It is an informal evening which will consist of drinks and a demonstration, kind of like a cooking show, then have enough to serve for the whole group, which will be around 25. He only really wants me to do one a la carte main. So, that's good, actually.  He mentioned pasta, something not so common that everybody makes at home on a regular basis.  I am leaning towards Lunguine w/ Clam Sauce. The demonstration will be enough to serve 4, now I have to come up with a method to have sauce ready for twenty more so I can serve them all at the same time. This pan technique isn't really good for a larger group, so I may have to do some planning. Or possibly, change the menu item. I have three weeks.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Wow!  Great discussion, everybody. I have been given a bit more info on the format. It is an informal evening which will consist of drinks and a demonstration, kind of like a cooking show, then have enough to serve for the whole group, which will be around 25. He only really wants me to do one a la carte main. So, that's good, actually.  He mentioned pasta, something not so common that everybody makes at home on a regular basis.  I am leaning towards Lunguine w/ Clam Sauce. The demonstration will be enough to serve 4, now I have to come up with a method to have sauce ready for twenty more so I can serve them all at the same time. This pan technique isn't really good for a larger group, so I may have to do some planning. Or possibly, change the menu item. I have three weeks.




Just something to think about.  Some people have a shellfish allergy.  I do.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Just something to think about.  Some people have a shellfish allergy.  I do.


Yes. We have talked about that. I was thinkiing of two dishes but, then things get a bit more complicated. I would rather do something else, but one of his regular customers used to eat at my former place and loved my Linguine clam sauce so he mentioned that. I can do it with my eyes closed so it would be easy for me, but you are right.  And that may necessitate another dish entirely. Hmmmm, maybe some kind of combo platter???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have a sage butter sauce for ready for those with a shellfish allergy and a printed out recipe for them.  Your demo will be good for technique and the folks with allergies will still get a taste for the night.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2012)

fine suggestion.  only 3-4 % of people have a true food allergy of any kind.  that would be one out of your 25 people.  and their allergy might be for strawberries, cheese or peanut butter, not seafood...god, i feel awful for those folks....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 9, 2012)

*Italian: Margi Cintrano*

Of course, being 50% Italian, and considering I am a pretty good behind the stoves in Italian Regional, it would have to be something I find a bit difficult to create at home ... A wood burning pizza for example. 

On the sweet tooth side of things, traditional Sicilian Cannoli pastry shell and filling. 

Your agenda sounds very fascinating. 

Best of luck. M.C.


----------



## Alix (Feb 9, 2012)

I second the tiramisu, but would heartily endorse gelato for dessert. You could start your demo with making the slurry and pop it in the freezer for later. 

I think buckytom had the best suggestion so far. Fresh ingredients, few ingredients and fast. You can make pasta anything...but honestly, things like carbonara are not done well here and they are SOOOOO amazing when done right. 

IMO, you could start the cooking class backward. Making dessert first (freezing it), then making the pasta dish (perhaps something that needs to be done in the oven?), then put together a classic antipasto tray. Serve the antipasto, and while folks are nibbling that, pull out the entrée, and finally the dessert. 

Have fun Rocklobster, it sounds like a great night. Think you could have someone taking pics to post later?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2012)

i just wish i was going to the class.

that way i could chuck stuff at rock to see if he could waffle board it away, or make a kick save, then resume cooking...


----------



## Merlot (Feb 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> On the sweet tooth side of things, traditional Sicilian Cannoli pastry shell and filling.


 
If you are doing dessert as well then I second this idea

For main Braciole would be nice except I'm not sure about time.


----------



## cara (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm... pasta is not that typical main dish... it's more Primi Piatti... secondi piatti, the main dish, is more meaty, scallopini or osso bucco or something like that..


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i just wish i was going to the class.
> 
> that way i could chuck stuff at rock to see if he could waffle board it away, or make a kick save, then resume cooking...


Sure, we should work that into the act. I could use all of the help I can get.

After talking with the owner, I have decided to go with three different dishes. Serving them in smaller individual portions. He is going to feature a few different wines from some wine rep, and have anti pasti and bread out on the tables. Then we are going to start with a pasta. I will do the Linguine w/Clam Sauce. Then after that I will do up a veal piccatta and serve it along side an Eggplant Parmesan, which will already be made and ready to go. He doesn't want to do dessert because he wants to bring some in and sell them dessert for an additional price.  
The kitchen line is small so he can only fit a few people back there, so I will have to explain my procedures and techniques to them as they are being served and eating the dish. I also have to have a bit of an introduction speech. He had 27 people for each of the first two and they all booked for my night. He has had a few phone calls and may have to do two Italian nights. I'll keep you posted.
And, thanks again for all of your ideas and comments...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 15, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Yes. We have talked about that. I was thinkiing of two dishes but, then things get a bit more complicated. I would rather do something else, but one of his regular customers used to eat at my former place and loved my Linguine clam sauce so he mentioned that. I can do it with my eyes closed so it would be easy for me, but you are right.  And that may necessitate another dish entirely. Hmmmm, maybe some kind of combo platter???


Rock mate in the Ethnic Food section I have just posted an article that may interest you on Italian cuisine, it feature two traditional recipes for Horse Stew and Lung soup.


----------

